# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Sacrifice of Mother

## Miss_Sweet

(Please read it completely) 

My Mom Only Had One Eye. My mom only had one eye. 
I hated her... she was such an embarressment..my mom ran a small shop at a flea market.she collected little weeds and such to 
sell... anything for the money we needed she was such an embarressment.there was this one day during elementary 
school..it was field day, and my mom came. 
i was so embarressed. how could she do this to me? threw her a hateful 
look and ran out. 

the next day at school... 
"your mom only has one eye?!?!" ..and they 
taunted 
me. 
i wished that my mom would just dissappear 
from this world so i said to my 
mom, "mom.. why dont you have the other 
eye?! if you're only gonna make me 
a laughingstock, why dont you just die?!!!" 
my mom did not respond.. i 
guess i felt a little bad, but at the same time, it felt good to think that i had said what i'd wanted to say all this time.. maybe it was because my mom hadnt punishedme, but i didnt think that i had hurt her feelings very badly.that night...i woke up, and went to the kitchen to get a glass of 
water. my mom was crying there, so quietly, as if she wasafraid that she might wake me. i took a look at her, then turned away because 
of the thing i had said to her earlier, there was something pinching at me 
in the corner of my heart. even so, i hated my mother who was crying out of her one eye.so i told myself that i would grow up and 
become successful. cause i hated &! nbsp;my one-eyed mom and our desperate poverty..then i studied real hard. i left my mother and came to Seoul and studied, andgot accepted in the Seoul University with all the confidence i had.then, i got married.i bought a house of my own.then i had kids, too..now i'm living happily as a successful man.i like it here because it's a place that doesnt remind me of my mom.this happiness was getting bigger and bigger, when.. what?!who's this?! 
...it was my mother... 
..still with her one eye. 
it felt as if the whole sky was fallingapart on me.my little girl ran away,scared of my mom's eye.and i asked her, "who are you?!""i dont know you!!!" as if trying to makethat real. 
i screamed at her," 
how dare you come to my house and scare my 
daughter!" 
"GET OUT OF HERE! NOW!!!" 
and to this, my mother quietly answered, 
"oh, i'm so 
sorry. i may havegotten the wrong address," and shedissappeared out of sight. thank goodness... she doesnt recognize me.. i was quite relieved. 
i told myself that i wasnt going to care, or think about this for the rest 
of my life. then a wave of relief came upon me..one day, a letter regarding a school reunion came to my house. so, lying to 
my wife that i was going on a business trip,i went.after the reunion, i 
went down to the old shack, that i used tocall a house...just out of curiosity 
there, i found my mother fallen on the cold ground. 
but i did not shed a single tear. 
she had a piece of paper in her hand.... it was a letter to me. my son... 
i think my life has been long enough now.. and... i wont visit Seoul anymore... but would it be too much to ask if i wanted you to 
come visit me once in a while? i miss you so much.. and i was so glad when i heard you were coming for the reunion. but i decided not to go to the school. ...for you... andi'm sorry that i only have one eye, and i 
was an embarressment for you. you see, when you were very little, you got into an accident, and lost your eye as a mom, i couldnt stand watching you having to grow up with only one eye... so i gave you mine... i was so proud of my son that was seeing a whole new world for me, in my place, with that eye. i was never upset at you for anything you did.. the couple times that you were angry with me,.. i thought to myself, 'it's because he loves me..' my son... oh, my son... 
i dont want you to cry for me, because of my death. 
please dont cry... 
my son, i love you so much 
Rememmber: 
people will forget what you said ... 
people will forget what you did = ... 
but people will never forget how you made them feel

----------


## Muzna

sad  :Frown:  but nice really nice one :givefl;

----------


## Ash

awww,  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

I read that before  :Smile: 

Touchy story.....Nice sharing sweety  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx...

When I read it..I couldnt stop my tears...  :Frown:

----------


## Khawar

well Dont have words to give comments

----------


## elektra

gr8 work

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

really nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Smile:

----------


## sneha

nice sharin..

----------


## *Fatima*

thanx 4 sharing huni

----------


## amitrajv

ok

----------


## waffa

> (Please read it completely) 
> 
> My Mom Only Had One Eye. My mom only had one eye. 
> I hated her... she was such an embarressment..my mom ran a small shop at a flea market.she collected little weeds and such to 
> sell... anything for the money we needed she was such an embarressment.there was this one day during elementary 
> school..it was field day, and my mom came. 
> i was so embarressed. how could she do this to me? threw her a hateful 
> look and ran out. 
> 
> ...




 :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :givefl; :givefl; :givefl; 
very nice sweeto tum nai tu dil jeet he lia :blush: :blush:

----------


## Tanha

Hmm.. Very Nice.. Sweety Gee... :Smile: 

Thanks alot 4 shairing wid all of US.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sun Dec 18, 2005 12:29 am
> 
> (Please read it completely) 
> 
> My Mom Only Had One Eye. My mom only had one eye. 
> I hated her... she was such an embarressment..my mom ran a small shop at a flea market.she collected little weeds and such to 
> sell... anything for the money we needed she was such an embarressment.there was this one day during elementary 
> school..it was field day, and my mom came. 
> i was so embarressed. how could she do this to me? threw her a hateful 
> ...


thnx :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hmm.. Very Nice.. Sweety Gee...
> 
> Thanks alot 4  shairing wid all of US..


Thank u :givefl;

----------


## Tanha

U'r most welcome.. :Smile:

----------


## waffa

very nice my swetO  u r really gr8 mem here

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

very emotional .

----------


## nasir49

nice one 
thanx fro posting it here

----------


## saibaba

sai is here for help you guyz

----------


## murali614

Mother is GOD

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hello!

Very Touchy! Thats what Mothers are all about..Love and Care! To all mothers...Mwah!

----------


## RANI786

dito

----------


## nithyaramani

very touching story

----------


## unexpected

THNX FOR SHARIN

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u cum cum  :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

woww




very nice sharin'

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thankooo dear :bg:

----------


## RAHEN

I m speechless at this wonderful post on sacrifice. but i wish her mother wouldnot have been quiet. things would have changed for better.
willing to give u rep but it says spread it. rating done  :Smile: 

Thanks 4 sharing  :Smile:

----------

